# Conditions at The Spur



## solemeans (Jun 7, 2011)

Headed to the spur Fri morning to spend the night swordfishing. How's things looking in that area? Anyone got a current report on the water & the fishing?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been keping a close eye on it. we are going to be near there Saturday on our way back from an overnighter out of Venice. Hiltons has the water as scattered clean green. There was not a good shot of the area last night so the reading is not that accurate. The water at the squiggles seems to be a little better. The map shows patches of blue near there.


----------



## solemeans (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Head Kned said:


> I have been keping a close eye on it. we are going to be near there Saturday on our way back from an overnighter out of Venice. Hiltons has the water as scattered clean green. There was not a good shot of the area last night so the reading is not that accurate. The water at the squiggles seems to be a little better. The map shows patches of blue near there.



Where you at the Ram Fri night. Seen a cream color See Vee on there.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Gamefish27 said:


> Where you at the Ram Fri night. Seen a cream color See Vee on there.


I was in my Yellow Sea Vee at marlin, are you sure that is not where you were thinking?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

reeldog80 said:


> I was in my Yellow Sea Vee at marlin, are you sure that is not where you were thinking?


We ran to both rigs and now that I think about it it was a the marlin. There was just 3 of us there. We where in the black SeaHunt. How did ya-all do?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

We were catching some blackfin while you were there and ended up with a 100# yellowfin trolling and lost a couple on topwater after sunrise. How did you do?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

reeldog80 said:


> We were catching some blackfin while you were there and ended up with a 100# yellowfin trolling and lost a couple on topwater after sunrise. How did you do?


Blackfin as well and one yellowfin but it was only 22 inches so back it went. In the morning they where jumping like crazy but could not hook up one. con-grates on your 100#


----------

